# Swoop 200 in 20" zu groß?



## sebi1000 (21. Februar 2016)

Guten morgen liebe Gemeinde.

Ich möchte/muss mir mal wieder auf den letzten Drücker ein Bike kaufen, und diesmal muss es günstig sein.
Ich habe nur noch 2 Wochen und leider keinen tauglichen Hobel, der jetzige muss erst in die Klinik.

Ist das momentan erhältliche swoop 200 8.0 in 20" zu groß für mich mit 181cm? 

www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-200-8.0-465545?delivery_country=48&gclid=CKCtjpG6h8sCFasEwwodaNMF5w

Fahre aktuell ein orange alpine 160 mit 1212 Radstand und 607 stack 446 reach,  und ich bin der Meinung ich hätte auch eine Nummer größer vertragen. 

Bin eher der Fahrer, nicht der Springer...

Danke und mfg




Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurboTobi (21. Februar 2016)

Hi,
Das mit denke ich mal wieder so: 18" wendiger und verspielter, 20" laufruhiger

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Februar 2016)

sebi1000 schrieb:


> Guten morgen liebe Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich möchte/muss mir mal wieder auf den letzten Drücker ein Bike kaufen, und diesmal muss es günstig sein.
> Ich habe nur noch 2 Wochen und leider keinen tauglichen Hobel, der jetzige muss erst in die Klinik.
> ...


Würde zu 18" raten, unsere beiden Team Fahrern die so 180 sind fahren 16 beide 18" . Benny Strasser ist 15 schon mit 18" unterwegs gewesen Nick Beer fuhr 20" geht aber auf 18" zurück.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

ich habe auch großes interesse am 200 8.0. Ich bin 1,84m bei 88cm Beinlänge . Also eher Beine lang Körper kurz. Eher Park als DH. Lieber wendig als laufruhig. Mein altes Tues 2011 hat 428 reach 440mm Streben 1208mm Radstand und fühlt sich eher frontlastig an. Würdes du mir 16" oder 18" empfehlen.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich habe auch großes interesse am 200 8.0. Ich bin 1,84m bei 88cm Beinlänge . Also eher Beine lang Körper kurz. Eher Park als DH. Lieber wendig als laufruhig. Mein altes Tues 2011 hat 428 reach 440mm Streben 1208mm Radstand und fühlt sich eher frontlastig an. Würdes du mir 16" oder 18" empfehlen.
> 
> ...


Bei 184 auf jeden Fall 18" . Bei 16" stimmt da vieles nicht mehr,wenn du  mehr Verspieltheit erreichen willst mach das über die Vorbaulänge 
35mm und die Lenkerhöhe das 18" hat eine Raech von 440mm.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (24. Februar 2016)

Vielen dank. Wird bestellt.


----------



## dek (26. Februar 2016)

Eine Frage noch . Die Swoop 200 Bikes die auf eurer Homepage abgebildet sind.  Welche Größe haben die?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Februar 2016)

Wir Verwenden wenn möglich immer Gr. 18". Beim 200er ist es so, aber der unterschied ist schwer auszumachen wegen gleicher Sitzrohr
und Steuerrohr Länge.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (27. Februar 2016)

Lieben Dank.


----------



## sebi1000 (28. Februar 2016)

Meines ist da. Auch 18 Zoll. Morgen wird es gefahren! Bin aufgeregt wie es sich anfühlt. 
Habe es leicht modifiziert. Bremse gegen hope v4 getauscht und die Schaltung ab. 
Nur eins bereitet mir leichte sorgen, der Bereich vor dem Tretlager scheint akut Einschlag gefährdet zu sein. Da muss ich mir noch adäquaten Schutz einfallen lassen, leider gibt es von rockguardz nichts :-(

 

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DH1 (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich habe auch eine Frage zum Swoop 200.
Und zwar welche Federhärte im swoop 200 Team 20" im Fox dhx2 verbaut ist und für welches Fahrergewicht diese ungefährt passt? Die neuen Fox SLS Federn sind ja nicht gerade billig.

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!

LG


Joschua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Februar 2016)

DH1 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe auch eine Frage zum Swoop 200.
> Und zwar welche Federhärte im swoop 200 Team 20" im Fox dhx2 verbaut ist und für welches Fahrergewicht diese ungefährt passt? Die neuen Fox SLS Federn sind ja nicht gerade billig.
> 
> Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!
> ...


Die verbaute Feder ist 400 geht von 70-90 kg etwa, aber da die neuen Federn in 25 Schritten Angeboten werden ist man ev. besser dran
wenn man sich was Zukauft, bei sagen wir mal 70 kg netto Race Style 375 softer 350 aber das muss man sich erarbeiten da man auch
einiges mit der Highspeed Comp. machen kann.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (29. Februar 2016)

sebi1000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467598
> 
> Meines ist da. Auch 18 Zoll. Morgen wird es gefahren! Bin aufgeregt wie es sich anfühlt.
> Habe es leicht modifiziert. Bremse gegen hope v4 getauscht und die Schaltung ab.
> ...




Und wie war die Ausfahrt?


----------



## sebi1000 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mich drauf gesetzt und wohl gefühlt. Einwandfrei. Habe auch eine 400er Feder verbaut und nur an einer ca 50m langen steilen Treppe testen können, aber es war einwandfrei. Die Gabel hab ich noch nicht auf gemacht um nach der Feder zu sehen. Fühlt sich aber super an. Nabe nackig etwa 78kg auf der Waage. 
Am Samstag geht es nach Málaga, danach werde ich mehr sagen können 

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DH1 (29. Februar 2016)

sebi1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich drauf gesetzt und wohl gefühlt. Einwandfrei. Habe auch eine 400er Feder verbaut und nur an einer ca 50m langen steilen Treppe testen können, aber es war einwandfrei. Die Gabel hab ich noch nicht auf gemacht um
> nach der Feder zu sehen. Fühlt sich aber super an. Nabe nackig etwa 78kg auf der Waage.
> Am Samstag geht es nach Málaga, danach werde ich mehr sagen können
> 
> Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DH1 (29. Februar 2016)

Danke, wäre cool wenn du nach deinem bike Urlaub meldest, wiege nämlich auch um die 8O

Viel Spaß in Málaga


----------



## dek (3. März 2016)

Hab meine gestern abgeholt. Wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt geht's am We nach Warstein zum testen. Größe 18 Zoll fühlt sich auf jeden Fall richtig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi1000 (12. März 2016)

DH1 schrieb:


> Danke, wäre cool wenn du nach deinem bike Urlaub meldest, wiege nämlich auch um die 8O
> 
> Viel Spaß in Málaga


Ich bin wieder da. 7 Tage auf dem Bike, von Anfang an absolut wohl gefühlt. 
Der lange Radstand fällt nur im Shuttle auf wenn ein Gambler und ein Pulse in L immer noch kleiner sind  auf dem Trail passt es super, bei Highspeed und bei sehr engen Geschichten. 
Ohne defekte oder ähnliches, aber es ist laut- sonst fahre ich orange und da hört man nichts 

Was mich ein wenig stört ist dass der Hinterreifen am Rahmen schleift, hoffe ich arbeite den nicht durch.... ]

Ich habe die von Fox empfohlene Grundeinstellung genutzt.
Habe die Feder in der Gabel noch gegen eine blaue Titan getauscht und es wiegt 15,99 kg mit e13 Pedalen und hope v4. 

Mfg Sebi
















http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160312/ccc65bdc5ebdf5147f618831442dd23e.jpg[/IMG

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (12. März 2016)

Schickes Rad und der Bericht hört sich auch gut an!
Die Magic M. gibts ja glaub ich nur in 2.35 und die schleifen schon am Rahmen? Wenn man schon durch die Entfernung von Decals seitens Radon die Garantie verliert find ich sowas aber deutlich besorgniseregender...
Was passiert mit nem 2,4er oder 2,5er Reifen?
Was meinst du mit es ist laut? Der Freilauf? Oder ist es der Reifenkontakt? Vielleicht sind die Laufräder zu weich und verwinden sich zu stark?


----------



## dek (13. März 2016)

Also bei mir ist mit dem 2.35er reichlich Platz.


----------



## dek (13. März 2016)

Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten mit einem sehr schlecht montiertem Bike bin ich am Wochenende dazu gekommen das Bike zu fahren.
Leider mußte ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen das der Hinterhaus nicht richtig funktionierte.
Grund war das die Befestigungsschrauben des Dämpfers werksseitig viel zu fest angezogen waren und der Dämpfer auf Biegung belastet wurde und somit jetzt Spiel aufweist. 
Etwas enttäuschend da ich bereits einige andere Mängel festgestellt hatte wie eine abgesägte und nicht entgratete Sattelstütze einen falsch montierten Sattel und Gabel.
Leider musste ich ebenfalls erfahren das man mir das Fotobike verkauft hatte worauf ich den schlechten Montagezustand zurückführe. Was mich sehr ärgert ist das auf der Werkstatt Checkliste alles als erledigt abgeharkt wurde aber augenscheinlich nichts überprüft wurde.
Ich habe selber in Bike Werkstätten geschraubt und so wäre nie ein Bike ausgegeben worden.
Also wieder zum Megastore fahren und klären...
Langsam nervt es.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. März 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten mit einem sehr schlecht montiertem Bike bin ich am Wochenende dazu gekommen das Bike zu fahren.
> Leider mußte ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen das der Hinterhaus nicht richtig funktionierte.
> Grund war das die Befestigungsschrauben des Dämpfers werksseitig viel zu fest angezogen waren und der Dämpfer auf Biegung belastet wurde und somit jetzt Spiel aufweist.
> Etwas enttäuschend da ich bereits einige andere Mängel festgestellt hatte wie eine abgesägte und nicht entgratete Sattelstütze einen falsch montierten Sattel und Gabel.
> ...



Hi,

bitte mit den Kollegen in der Werkstatt klären und kurze Rückmeldung (am besten per PN) geben - so etwas sollte selbstverständlich nicht sein.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sebi1000 (15. März 2016)

Habs auch in einem anderen topic gepostet: 

Ich kann kurz zu den gabelanschlägen am swoop 200 berichten. Haben mir ohne die original 40 Anschlagpuffer eine Macke ins Standrohr geschlagen, da dass Gummi zu weich ist und die Gabel auf die Schraube durchgeht. 
Daher mein Tip, nicht nur diese R-Anschläge nutzen. 

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. März 2016)

sebi1000 schrieb:


> Habs auch in einem anderen topic gepostet:
> 
> Ich kann kurz zu den gabelanschlägen am swoop 200 berichten. Haben mir ohne die original 40 Anschlagpuffer eine Macke ins Standrohr geschlagen, da dass Gummi zu weich ist und die Gabel auf die Schraube durchgeht.
> Daher mein Tip, nicht nur diese R-Anschläge nutzen.
> ...



Hi,

ich habe soeben mal ein Swoop 200 aus unserem Testpool gecheckt - bitte drehe doch die originalen Anschlaggummis auf die Höhe vom "R" runter - dann hast Du einen optimalen Schutz wen's mal krachen sollte.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dek (19. März 2016)

Neuen Dämpfer gestern abgeholt. Obere Dämpferbuchse hat festgeklemmt. Funktion OK.
Sehr guter schneller Service.
Ich hoffe das wars dann jetzt.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. April 2016)

@BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes

Ich kann nichts zum Achsstandard des Swoop 200 finden. Hat das Swoop 142 oder 150mm Dropouts? Und was für ein Innlagerstandard hat es? 83 BB oder Pressfit? Wäre schön wenn man sich im Internet mit solchen Sachen nicht dumm und dämlich sucht und es direkt auf der Radon HP zu finden wäre.


----------



## sebi1000 (3. April 2016)

157x12 und bsa  

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (4. April 2016)

Das 200er hat wie auch das 210er vorn 110/20 hinten X12 157mm und BSA 83mm Innenlager.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## 21XC12 (4. April 2016)

Danke


----------



## bartschipro (6. April 2016)

Was wiegt denn etwa der Swoop 200 Rahmen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. April 2016)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn etwa der Swoop 200 Rahmen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. April 2016)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn etwa der Swoop 200 Rahmen?


Die Rahmen die ich Gewogen habe ohne Farbe und Dämpfer 3,320 - 3,460 Gr. .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## dek (6. April 2016)

Hallo Bodo.

Klasse bike das neue 200er. Hab das 8.0 mit ner Charger Kartusche aufgerüstet. Wirklich geniale geo und Hinterbau. Eine Frage hätte ich nur. Wie fahrt ihr ( falls) die Boxxer von der Einbauhöhe her? 156mm wie RS vorgibt oder etwas höher?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## 21XC12 (9. April 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das 200er hat wie auch das 210er vorn 110/20 hinten X12 157mm und BSA 83mm Innenlager.   Gruß Bodo


Danke Herr Probst. Hat der DHX2 im 200 Team einen speziellen Shimstack oder ist es der Standard-Shimstack. Falls es ein spezieller Shimstack sein sollte wäre es sehr nett wenn Sie die Details vom Stack hier veröffentlichen könnten. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Boomslam (17. April 2016)

Mit 1.90 und 84er Schrittlänge sollte man doch aber dann im 20er Bereich sein oder?


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke Herr Probst. Hat der DHX2 im 200 Team einen speziellen Shimstack oder ist es der Standard-Shimstack. Falls es ein spezieller Shimstack sein sollte wäre es sehr nett wenn Sie die Details vom Stack hier veröffentlichen könnten. Vielen Dank!


Der X2 hat C F und R M sollte sehr gut von Park bis WC gehen. Zum Einstellen braucht man zwei Impus Schlüssel aber da ist eine Empfehlung so schwierig.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (26. April 2016)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Mit 1.90 und 84er Schrittlänge sollte man doch aber dann im 20er Bereich sein oder?



Hab mit 1,86 und 94er Schrittlänge das 20 Zoll genommen.


----------



## laimer83 (9. Mai 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo.
> 
> Klasse bike das neue 200er. Hab das 8.0 mit ner Charger Kartusche aufgerüstet. Wirklich geniale geo und Hinterbau. Eine Frage hätte ich nur. Wie fahrt ihr ( falls) die Boxxer von der Einbauhöhe her? 156mm wie RS vorgibt oder etwas höher?
> 
> Gruß Dennis



Servus Dennis,

habe jetzt auch das Swoop 200 8.0 geordert, Geld ist raus und der Lieferavis wird freudig erwartet 

Kurze Frage:

Was hat sich mit dem Verbau der Charger Kartusche verbessert? Mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten sind für mich nicht immer ideal 
Hast du auch auf der Federseite was geändert oder die gute alte Stahlfeder drin gelassen?
Hast du die Federhärte an Gabel und Dämpfer anpassen müssen? Ich mit meinen 100kg Kampf-Gewicht werde wohl Hand anlegen müssen. Am Dämpfer ist der Umbau klar (hab mal ne 550lb Feder mitbestellt), an der Rock Shox Boxxer nicht ganz (meine Vermutung wäre, dass man lediglich das TopCap abschraubt, die Preload Spacer raus holt, alte Feder raus, neue Feder gefettet rein, Preload Spacer drauf und TopCap wieder drauf...klingt fast zu einfach, --> Feder schwarz, extra hart, ab 91kg) 
Hast du einen Unterrohrschutz angebracht? Wenn ja welchen?

Cheers
Steffen


----------



## dek (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Steffen.

Glückwunsch ist ein sehr gutes Bike.

Die Charger hat auch nur Druck und Zugstufe, funktioniert nur meiner Meinung nach viel besser.

Strahlfeder ist noch drin, überlege aber auf Luft umzubauen da etwas leichter auf das Gewicht abzustimmen.

Der Federtausch funktioniert wie von dir beschrieben. Ich habe bei meinen 78kg die rote drin gelassen. Im Dämpfer habe ich auf 350 getauscht da mir die 400 etwas zu hart war. Habe aber auch den Kage gegen einen Vivid Coil getauscht welchen ich noch fast neu hier rumgelegen hatte.

Unterrohr hab ich nur mit Folie geschützt. Werde mich aber nach einer Alternative umsehen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Deleted 348981 (19. Mai 2016)

@BODOPROBST 
jetzt muss ich dich auch nochmal belästigen, lieber Bodo.
Bei meinem 26er Slide 150 fahre ich einen 20'er Rahmen. Ich habe relativ lange Beine und einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Der Rahmen passt mir wunderbar, ich habe jedoch auch einen kurzen Vorbau (35mm) montiert, da mir das Handling so sehr gut gefällt.
Da ich meinen Bike-Pool jetzt um das Swoop 200 erweitern möchte, wollte ich dich kurz nach deiner Einschätzung fragen, ob ich eher auf 18' gehen soll, da das Swoop ja schon lang ist oder auch hier zum 20'er greifen soll..
Besten Dank!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Mai 2016)

Falls @BODOPROBST kurz mit liest - wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnung des Steuersatzes SHIS Code für das Swoop 200 Team 2016? - Danke


----------



## Boomslam (20. Mai 2016)

Warum? War bei dir auch eine falsche Steuersatzdichtung montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2016)

Steuersatz ZS 56 mit R. auf 1.1/8" unten ZS 46 oben. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> jetzt muss ich dich auch nochmal belästigen, lieber Bodo.
> Bei meinem 26er Slide 150 fahre ich einen 20'er Rahmen. Ich habe relativ lange Beine und einen recht kurzen Oberkörper. Der Rahmen passt mir wunderbar, ich habe jedoch auch einen kurzen Vorbau (35mm) montiert, da mir das Handling so sehr gut gefällt.
> Da ich meinen Bike-Pool jetzt um das Swoop 200 erweitern möchte, wollte ich dich kurz nach deiner Einschätzung fragen, ob ich eher auf 18' gehen soll, da das Swoop ja schon lang ist oder auch hier zum 20'er greifen soll..
> Besten Dank!


Denke so das 18" geht , kann es nicht 100% Beantworten da du keine genauen Angaben machst . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 348981 (20. Mai 2016)

@BODOPROBST
Schrittlänge liegt bei ca. 86 cm...

Körpergröße bei ca 1,82 m.
Hatte damals beim Slide sowohl 18 als auch 20 Zoll probiert und das 18er kam mir vom Gefühl her deutlich zu klein und gedrungen vor.
Wurde so auch vom wirklich netten, kompetenten und hilfsbereiten Radon-Mitarbeiter empfunden (nochmal ein Lob für die wirklich gute Beratung!!)


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2016)

Boomslam schrieb:


> Warum? War bei dir auch eine falsche Steuersatzdichtung montiert?



Kommt drauf an, oben hat der Acros Steuersatz nicht dicht gemacht. Beim Auspressen ist das Lager auch auseinander gefallen. 
Werde wohl nen 110er CaneCreek ein bauen. Übergangsweise ist noch ein alter Syntace drin, der jetzt 1a passt. Beim Acros konnte ich das Lager auch nicht heraus nehmen.

@Braaaap zur Orientierung - ich bin 1,88cm groß, Schrittlänge von 95cm, und Spannweite von 2m. Fühle mich auf dem 20Zoll super wohl!


----------



## Boomslam (20. Mai 2016)

Bei mir lag die Dichtung auch nicht auf. Nach einem Tag Bikepark gabs auch Geräusche und Spiel im Steuersatz. Habe tagelang gegrübelt und probiert..bekam aber das Spiel nicht weg. Irgendwann hab ich dann bemerkt das die Dichtung unten gar nicht richtig auf dem Lagerkonus aufliegt. Hatte dann noch 2 andere Acros Dichtungen in der Kiste die aber alle nicht gepasst haben. Dann habe ich eine Hope vom Enduro abgebaut und seitdem läuft alles super und die Dichtung liegt sauber auf. Die Hope Dichtung kann man einzeln für ca. 6,- bekommen.
Möchte nur wissen was da dann schief gelaufen ist...dachte nur bei mir hat einer in die falsche Teilekiste gegriffen


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Steuersatz ZS 56 mit R. auf 1.1/8" unten ZS 46 oben. Gruß Bodo



@BODOPROBST Danke Bodo, war das ein Fehler mit ZS 46? Finde eigentlich nur ZS44 Steuersatzschalen für oben.....


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Mai 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Schrittlänge liegt bei ca. 86 cm...
> 
> Körpergröße bei ca 1,82 m.
> ...


Beim 200er kannst du M nehmen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## JansonJanson (20. Mai 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST Danke Bodo, war das ein Fehler mit ZS 46? Finde eigentlich nur ZS44 Steuersatzschalen für oben.....



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, Bodo hat geschrieben war ein Tippfehler.

Also Steuersatz - Radon Swoop 200 - Team / denke die normalen auch - ZS44 / ZS56 ....


----------



## DH1 (24. August 2016)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen welche Buchsen Maße ich für das Radon swoop 200 brauche? Meine sind nämlich schon mach ein paar Monaten komplett ausgeschlagen :/
Habt ihr auch Vorschläge von welcher Marke ich mir die Buchsen holen sollte, damit die länger halten?
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!
@BODOPROBST


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. August 2016)

DH1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand sagen welche Buchsen Maße ich für das Radon swoop 200 brauche? Meine sind nämlich schon mach ein paar Monaten komplett ausgeschlagen :/
> Habt ihr auch Vorschläge von welcher Marke ich mir die Buchsen holen sollte, damit die länger halten?
> Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!
> @BODOPROBST


Oben 22,2x8 unten 30x8 die Fox sind ok oder Huber.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webdot (19. September 2016)

Hi,

ich hoffe, hier richtig zu sein, habe es schon in dem offiziellen Thread gepostet  Wollte mir das Swoop zulegen, bin aber wegen der Größe noch etwas unsicher. Bin 1,90, SL 90,5. Ich würde mit dem Bike überwiegend in Parks unterwegs sein, es müsste also nicht zwingend absolut im Rennmodus sein; dafür lieber etwas "verspielter". 

Daher schwanke ich stark zwischen 18" und 20". Wäre mir der 18er Rahmen zu kurz und doch 20" ggf. mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau die bessere Lösung?

Freu mich über jegliche Antwort und Erfahrung

@BODOPROBST


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. September 2016)

webdot schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe, hier richtig zu sein, habe es schon in dem offiziellen Thread gepostet  Wollte mir das Swoop zulegen, bin aber wegen der Größe noch etwas unsicher. Bin 1,90, SL 90,5. Ich würde mit dem Bike überwiegend in Parks unterwegs sein, es müsste also nicht zwingend absolut im Rennmodus sein; dafür lieber etwas "verspielter".
> 
> ...


Bei deiner Gr. 20". Lieber wen es dir etwas zu wenig Verspielt ist einen kurzen Vorbau .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## webdot (21. September 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die schnelle auskunft!


----------



## MAster (23. September 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der X2 hat C F und R M sollte sehr gut von Park bis WC gehen. Zum Einstellen braucht man zwei Impus Schlüssel aber da ist eine Empfehlung so schwierig.	Gruß Bodo


Hallo Hr. Probst,

welchen Shimstack hat denn der DHX2 PE aus dem 9.0 und welchen die Fox40 aus selbigen Rad?

Danke


----------



## kurry (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen !
Habe einen swoop 200 9.0 Rahmen ergattert, den ich mir die nächsten Wochen aufbauen möchte. Dämpfer würde ich gerne den RS Vivid Coil verbauen, kann mir jemand nen Tip bezüglich des Tune geben ? Könnte günstig einen Tune Low bekommen, nur weiß ich nicht, ob der für den swoop Rahmen geeignet ist ?
MfG Markus


----------



## dek (26. Dezember 2016)

Hatte M/L verbaut
 Hat gut gepasst .


----------



## Mari360 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Bodo,

Ich habe bereits das Swoop 200 in 20'' bei im der Wohnung stehe und bin mir unsicher ob es passt. Meine Schrittlänge ist 89,5 cm bzw. bin ich 1,84 m groß. Irgendwie scheint es mir, dass ich zwischen 18 und 20" stehe. Hast du mir einen Tipp @ BODOPROBST ?

Vielen Dank
Marius


----------



## noxx1988 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir gerade das Swoop 200 in 20" bestellt und überlege jetzt ob es wirklich passend ist? Ich bin 1,88 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 90-91cm. Hat jemand einen Tipp bzw. Erfahrungsberichte für mich?
Besten Dank!

LG Florian


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2016)

Möchte hier mal eine Lanze für das große Biike brechen. Häufig wird hier nur der erste Eindruck der besseren Händling Eigenschaften der 
kleinen Gr. als Maß genommen aber auch das größere Bike hat Vorteile und dieser erste Eindruck ist meist mit etwas Übung sehr schnel
Auszugleichen . Glaube das ab einer Sl. von 85cm das 20" auf der Stoppuhr im Vorteil ist und nur Biker die der Zeit keine Beachtung 
schenken zum kleine Bike greifen sollten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (29. Dezember 2016)

Ohne hier Werbung machen zu wollen, wem das 20" ein bisschen zu lang erscheint, könnte sich den hier ansehen:
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/stretchset-reach-adjust-headset.htm
Als EC44/ZS56 und dank etwas Platz unter der oberen Krone, kann man den Reach  verkürzen.
Einen 35mm Vorbau kann ich nicht empfehlen, das ist ultra nervös, wie ein Einkaufswagen-Rad ... 
45mm wären wohl optimal
--> macht gesamt 10mm kürzer


----------



## Robihh (7. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Oben 22,2x8 unten 30x8 die Fox sind ok oder Huber.  Gruß Bodo


Hm hatte heute mal angerufen und mir wurde gesagt ich brauche oben wie unten 22,2x 8. Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## dek (7. Januar 2017)

Oben und unter unterschiedlich.


----------



## Robihh (7. Januar 2017)

Ok also oben 22,2x8 und unten 30x8


----------



## Robihh (7. Januar 2017)

Dann haben die Jungs bei Radon oder Bike-Diskount ja gar keinen Dunst


----------



## dek (7. Januar 2017)

Ja und ...jein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robihh (7. Januar 2017)

Ja gut dann haben wir es ja! Finds nur schade das man da anruft und Falschauskunft erhält


----------



## sebi1000 (10. Januar 2017)

Servus 
Hat jemand zufällig einen funktionierenden Schutz für den Rahmen vor dem Tretlager gebaut? Ich schlag mit dem regelmäßig ein dass es kracht. 
Habe mir bisher mit kunstoff und Kabelbinder geholfen, Aber wollte mal fragen wie andere das lösen... 
Einen schicken Karbon kann man leider nicht kaufen..
MFG

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dek (10. Januar 2017)

Viel Dicke Folie


----------



## Deleted 348981 (11. Januar 2017)

Hab mir da mit All Mountain Style Folie beholfen.
An die ganz exponierten Stellen habe ich mir ne Schicht Velcro geklebt. Hab die plüschige Seite genommen, läuft super.

Habe auch mal die Rumbastelei mit diesem formbaren Bastelkunststoff auf mich genommen.
Sah sch... aus und hat auch nicht besser geholfen.

Wenn du regelmäßig so hart einschlägst, stimmt aber da vielleicht auch mit dem Setup (oder der Landetechnik ) was nicht, mutmaße ich jetzt mal..?!


----------



## sebi1000 (11. Januar 2017)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Hab mir da mit All Mountain Style Folie beholfen.
> An die ganz exponierten Stellen habe ich mir ne Schicht Velcro geklebt. Hab die plüschige Seite genommen, läuft super.
> 
> Habe auch mal die Rumbastelei mit diesem formbaren Bastelkunststoff auf mich genommen.
> ...


Es ist weniger schlimm als beschrieben, bisher hat mir dünner Kunststoff den ich aus einem alten Eimer geschnitten habe gereicht. Ich habe vielleicht etwas übertrieben...
Und ja es sieht häßlich aus  ich werde es auch mal mit viel dicker Folie probieren oder vielleicht ein dünnes Alublech zusätzlich drum dängeln. 

Zwei Löcher bohren und Gewinde einschneiden und eine Aluplatte wie bei meinem Auto als quasi Unterfahrschutz anschrauben wäre natürlich geiler :-D

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dek (11. Januar 2017)

Da am Unterrohr würde ich nix bohren. Vor allem bei Hydroform...


----------



## kurry (11. Januar 2017)

Robihh schrieb:


> Ok also oben 22,2x8 und unten 30x8


Gestern noch neue eingebaut... oben 22.2x8 und unten 30.0x8 !


----------



## Robihh (11. Januar 2017)

Jo habs schon gemacht mit leichtem Dämpfer Upgrade


----------



## seHias (13. Juli 2017)

sebi1000 schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört ist dass der Hinterreifen am Rahmen schleift, hoffe ich arbeite den nicht durch.... ]



Kurze Frage: Tritt das Problem häufiger auf? Und was ist die maximale Reifenbreite die man vorne und hinten verbauen kann im SWOOP 200?

danke


----------



## dek (13. Juli 2017)

Das tritt doch bei vielen Rahmen hier und da mal auf. Ich bin 2.35 hinten gefahren fand aber den Hinterbau recht verwindungssteif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seHias (13. Juli 2017)

DEK schrieb:


> Das tritt doch bei vielen Rahmen hier und da mal auf. Ich bin 2.35 hinten gefahren fand aber den Hinterbau recht verwindungssteif.



danke für die Antwort.
Ich würd hinten gern meinen "alten" Minion fahren, der is 2,4" breit. Der wird wohl auch noch reinpassen, oder?


----------



## dek (13. Juli 2017)

Kenne leider das Verhältnis Minion/ Magic Mary nicht. Ich denke aber schon.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (17. Juli 2017)

passt.


----------



## Epictetus (8. September 2017)

176/SL 84 M?


----------



## dek (8. September 2017)

Ja. Würde ich sagen.


----------



## Epictetus (8. September 2017)

Bestellt. Hab grad das letzte 9.0 in 18" abgegriffen. Man man man was für ein geiles Teil! Hatte ich gar nich auf dem Schirm mit der Preisreduktion.  ganz zufällig noch gestöbert bei Radon


GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIL
mein Fuhrpark füllt sich.

Canyon Spectral (fährt die Freundin)
Radon Swoop 170
Radon Swoop 200

ROCK AND ROLL

Gerad mal das Canyon Sender storniert. Oh mann. Heut ist Weihnachten.


----------



## dek (11. September 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Gerad mal das Canyon Sender storniert. Oh mann. Heut ist Weihnachten.



Dann hoffe ich mal für Dich das es die richtige Entscheidung war.


----------



## Epictetus (11. September 2017)

DEK schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal für Dich das es die richtige Entscheidung war.



Die Ausstattung ist viel besser und die neuen Rahmen von Bodo gefallen mir einfach sehr. Das swoop-170 ist schon super, und wenn das 200 erstmal ankommt.. Yuuuhuu

Meine natürlich auch das Vorjahresmodell:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-200-9.0-465552


----------

